
How Low Can Unemployment Really Go? Economists Have No Idea - JSeymourATL
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/28/upshot/how-low-can-unemployment-really-go-economists-have-no-idea.html
======
ljw1001
I'm thinking it can't go much below 0%, but I'm not an economist.

~~~
1123581321
Just for fun: the unemployment rate is the percentage of working age people
who do not have a job and are looking for one. So, a negative unemployment
rate could be a situation where there are more people with two full-time
salaries than there are looking for work. Unlikely, but plausible with enough
demand, remote work and results-oriented scope of duties. Again, just a little
fun with a wonky number!

